# Any DU Leaders?



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey guys I am supposed to do a persuasive speech for school (mines on benefits of hunting) and I was wondering if anyone on Nodak is a leader of any Ducks Unlimited Chapters around here that could help me out with some up to date info on what the organization is doing? pm me if you can help out

Thanks for any help guys


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

Put this in your report,:

DU is spending millions of dollars on private hunting clubs all across Arkansas, Mississippi, Louisiana. They make places where rich guys can get credit for donating easements, then DU counts the value of these donated easements to get a 1:1 Federal match. It's called fleecing the taxpayer. More places to build *****, levees and pumps, where billionaires kill birds - no impact or attention made to hatching ducks or production on the prairies.

They're getting millions of stimulus money and they support Cap and Trade.

They are fighting for endangered species over ducks and hunters (Search Dcks Unlimited Delta Smelt, Feinstein Bill).

They are pissing off farmers (North Dakota Century Code., Saskatchewan Farmland Protection Act)

Supporting bogus USFWS projects (see Ivory Billed Woodpecker Restoration Plan) and using millions of dollars for a bird that is actualy not even proven to still exist!

DU is NOT a hunting organization. Their biggest source of money is the USFWS, Corps of Engineers and North American Wetlands Restoration Act. Their name says it all "LEADER IN WETLANDS CONSERVATION". Remember, you are who funds you.

There is no tooth fairy. It's not about ducks with DU only dollars and acres.


----------



## SnoStackerz (Jun 28, 2004)

Huh? Serious Mandanhouse? Do you really believe all of what you responded?

Anyways, DU, can you answer the young man's question?

Then, provide some response to the gibberish spewed out by Mandanhouse?


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

Believe? Of course I believe it...it's TRUE!

Simply do the following websearches. Spend 1 hour looking as I instruct - then make up your mind.

Ducks Unlimited Cap and Trade (Go too the DU Chatroom and see all the hullabaloo - They support CAP AND TRADE!)

Look at the millions spent on WRP in Louisiana, Arkansas, Mississippi, Texas and DU's own Mississippi Alluvial Valley Initiative. Wintering habitat on fat cat duck clubs. Doesn't hatch one duck....Open your eyes! DU accepted $60 million in easements last year...most in areas that are "outside the duck factory". It's not about ducks, just dollars and acres!

Do a google search for Ducks Unlimited Stimulus Money - here a million, there a million..."Shovel ready in San Francisco in Nancy Pelosi's district. How many ducks does that hatch?

Look at California Delta Smelt and DU choses smelt over ducks. Call the Grasslands Water District in Los Banos California and ask them how DU put endangered species over ducks and duck hunters.

DU can't buy land in Saskatchewan or North Dakota. Do an internet search. Farmers HATE DU!

Look at what Dr. Dave Ankney has to say about NAWMP and NAWCA - it's money laundering and doesn't do anything to help duck numbers. Do a google search, man!

Facts is facts - The bastards don't get a dime from me anymore.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Unfortunately mandanhouse is right. It is too bad that no one from DU can come on here and explain some of their stances.

Don't believe him, throw one of them big DU stickers on your truck or trailer then keep track of how many less farmers will let you hunt their land compared to previous years. Not all farmers are aware of DU's policies and others simply don't care but there are a lot of farmers who have had enough of DU's policies and tactics.

I also quit DU a while ago over this nonsense, I also believe that they have sold out the average hunter to big business commercial hunting. Now to see that they are supporting cap and trade I will never re-join that group.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

New place to hunt thanks to SDGFP and DU partnership

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WOONSOCKET, S.D., March 29, 2010 - Ducks Unlimited restored a premier property near Woonsocket, S.D. and has sold the land to the South Dakota Game, Fish and Parks Department. The property will provide essential waterfowl breeding and migration habitat and will be open to public hunting this fall.

"With the encouragement of several enthusiastic DU volunteers in the area, DU partnered with the South Dakota Game Fish and Parks to make sure the property remained accessible by the public," said Jim Ringelman DU director of conservation programs for South Dakota. "DU supports the waterfowl hunting heritage of South Dakota and values partnerships like the one with SDGFP that make it possible to increase public hunting opportunities."

This property is a particularly good example of how the Wetland Reserve Program can work to restore wetlands and bring waterfowl habitat back to life. The WRP isn't as popular as the Conservation Reserve Program in the Prairie Pothole Region, but it is important as in this case where 390 of the 400 acres on the property were enrolled in the program. DU restored six wetlands, seeded 100 acres of former cropland to grass and got the noxious weeds under control. The restored waterfowl habitat will benefit the ducks and provide significant hunting opportunities.

"Projects like this are exactly why it great to be a Ducks Unlimited member in South Dakota," Said Don Aarstad S.D. volunteer state chairman for DU. "The investments DU makes in South Dakota provides quality habitat not only for waterfowl but also for pheasants, deer and a host of other species."

"In the PPR we lose one percent of our grasslands annually and we continue to loose wetlands as they are drained and destroyed," said Paul Coughlin habitat program administrator with S.D. Game, Fish & Parks. "The Woonsocket property is now a premier waterfowl habitat area that will make a lot of ducks and area duck hunters happy."

In addition to the restored wetlands and grassland, DU protected 257 acres of existing grassland on the property, removed interior fences and restored the terrain to a more natural condition.

Ducks Unlimited is the world's largest non-profit organization dedicated to conserving North America's continually disappearing waterfowl habitats. Established in 1937, Ducks Unlimited has conserved more than 12 million acres thanks to contributions from more than a million supporters across the continent. Guided by science and dedicated to program efficiency, DU works toward the vision of wetlands sufficient to fill the skies with waterfowl today, tomorrow and forever.

-30-

Jennifer Kross 701-202-8896 [email protected]
Becky Jones Mahlum 701-355-3507 [email protected]

Sounds terrible


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

Follow the money. Somebody owned the land, enrolled it in WRP. DU did the "engineering", sent their beavers and bulldozers out there...and DU took a fat admin fee. The owner went thru the term of WRP. DU counted the acres as restored and took credit for the dollars (First time)

Then the guy dies, or deeds or donates the 400 acres to DU. He takes a fat tax credit for the donation and - VOILA! DU counts the 400 acres again (Second Time) They then SELL the property to the state of South Dakota for top dollar.

All the while, they take the value of the land as a donation, apply to NAWCA and get federal match...Then pay salaries, keep the fancy trucks driving around and use the money to fight with farmers.

Dollars and acres, boys...dollars and acres. Considering that there are 60 million acres in the US "Duck Factory" - we can all sleep well knowing that 400 acres are in good hands...or is that 800 acres, or 1,200 acres. How many times can it be counted?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

TK33 said:


> Unfortunately mandanhouse is right. It is too bad that no one from DU can come on here and explain some of their stances.
> 
> Don't believe him, throw one of them big DU stickers on your truck or trailer then keep track of how many less farmers will let you hunt their land compared to previous years. Not all farmers are aware of DU's policies and others simply don't care but there are a lot of farmers who have had enough of DU's policies and tactics.


You are 100% correct and so is Mandanhouse. DU is a huge joke, which is too bad, because they did do some good things, but they have been cancelled out but all of the negative things they have done.

snostakerz, pull your head out of the sand. DU is a complete joke and a waste of money. Go ahead and support an organization that ****** off farmers and landowners and see what happens to the ducks and geese.


----------



## SnoStackerz (Jun 28, 2004)

I guess DU doesnt' do anything good because of your insight you shared with me. You have me convinced and I too am now a believer in what you say.

EVERYTHING DU does for the ducks doesn't matter and EVERYTHING doesn't lend anything to areas essential to wintering or breeding or staging areas at all. There really is no value in what they do is there?

It saddens me to know now that EVERYTHING they do is WORTHLESS, WORTHLESS, WORTHLESS.

But boy oh boy I can hardly wait until next fall when it's hunting season so I can shoot some ducks and geese and that rooster in the cattails. Thanks DU for nothing!


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

I challenge you to spend one hour doing reasearch and using google to search the following topics:

Do a search "limiting factors for duck production" - it ain't wintering or staging habitat.

Google "Duck Nest Success in Canada" For working more than 70 years and billions of dollars spent, why isn't it better?

Google "Dr. Dave Ankney NAWMP Ducks Unlimited"

Google "Ducks Unlimited Delta Smelt Feinstein Letter" - DU chose the Endangered Species Act and Delta Smelt over duckhunters.

Google "Ducks Unlimited Cap and Trade" - They see a fat paycheck.

Google "Ducks Unlimited Global Warming" They believe.

Google "Ducks Unlimited North Dakota Buying Land"

Google "Ducks Unlimited Stimulus Money"


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

poor debate attempt Sno.

Granted, DU does some good things. (im a member) but they certainly have a pile of BS following them.


----------



## SnoStackerz (Jun 28, 2004)

OK if you were king for the day what would you do?


----------



## hntdux (Dec 29, 2006)

For all you computer conservationists....Google this, google that, What do YOU do for conservation? Talk smack on an outdoor forum? High Five! Everything you read on the internet is the truth...what a load of BS! Every conservation group or organization has people bashing it's work...the truth is Ducks Unlimited conserves habitat, this habitat provides more than just nesting areas for waterfowl, it provides habitat for all types of animals, game and non-game alike.

Some people just don't get out enough, or aren't involved in conservation, they just like to sit and ***** when they don't see the result or things arent going their way.

Get out there, put boots on the ground, hands in the dirt and do the work! Then you will see where the money goes...until then...turn your computer off.

Ducks Unlimited Stats for the state of North Dakota http://www.ducks.org/media/_global/_doc ... Dakota.pdf


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

TK33 said:


> Unfortunately mandanhouse is right. It is too bad that no one from DU can come on here and explain some of their stances.
> 
> Don't believe him, throw one of them big DU stickers on your truck or trailer then keep track of how many less farmers will let you hunt their land compared to previous years. Not all farmers are aware of DU's policies and others simply don't care but there are a lot of farmers who have had enough of DU's policies and tactics.


I'm not chiming in to bash DU, but this post was pretty ironic. We ran into a farmer this weekend who gave one of the guys with us crap because he had a DU hat on.


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

The kool-aid's making you blind, bro.

The internet allows for people to get more information, rather than simply going to the dispenser or a DU state Convention.

Less than 1/5 of all NAWCA, WRP and DU money is spent on the breeding grounds. Smoke and mirrors, spin, spin, spin.

Do yourself a favor. Read something other than a DU magazine, website or annual report.

Kind of like Plato's story of the People in a Cave.


----------



## hntdux (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm not going to argue with you Mandanhouse, I've done the work, have for years, for several different conservation groups...i know where it goes, been there, done it. Believe what you will, sir.


----------



## SnoStackerz (Jun 28, 2004)

Mandanhouse - you have all the info.

What would you do if you were king for the day? I'm interested in what you would present for effective waterfowl conservation stratagies. Tell me so I can understand what is the right way then if DU is wrong.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

King for a day. Don't piss off farmers and landowners for one. You have to had land for ducks and geese.


----------



## SnoStackerz (Jun 28, 2004)

But what ****** off farmers and landowners about DU or Nature Conservancy or any other conservation group?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They believe in global warming, they pushed for cap and trade, they had a huge article about turning anyone in who was draining sloughs (legal or illegally draining, it made it a headache for the farmers). They later recanted the article, but the damage was already done. Shall I go on? Its primary DU that farmers/landowners hate.

Look at swampbuster. Yes its a good thing to prevent the draining of wetlands, but to have an article basically telling people to go out and look for people tiling or draining sloughs and turn them in, wow was that a bad move. Many older farmers still not have forgiven and will not forgive DU for that.


----------



## SnoStackerz (Jun 28, 2004)

Hmmm, you state that ducks and geese need to have land. Just land? Or land with water? Can ducks and geese exist without water on the landscape?

I think maybe the times have changed and attitudes towards DU have also changed among landowners and farmers. Wasn't western MN at one time a grand waterfowling area? There the tiling occured even during the swampbuster years and now there is the same land but with little water, except for the areas that the drained areas flowed and raised the level of those waters.

Can you agree that all that tiling of wetlands was good for waterfowl there? Expecially ducks?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You need both land and water equally when it comes to waterfowl. So not pissing on people who own land would be a good start, I know you can't please everyone, but why would you piss on people in the "duck factory"? I will agree that DU has done some great things for waterfowl, but they have chosen the path that they are going to take, and that path goes against farmers.

I know the land scape of western Minnesota and I fully understand the problems that could with tiling and draining. At the same time, I understand the need for tiling. We personally cannot tile because we have no where to put the water, so I am not as educated on tiling as I would like to be. I cannot support any organization that is against farming like DU, since my family farms and I plan to farm when I get out of college. I also urge people to not join DU for the simple reason they supported cap and trade, and that would have wiped North Dakota economics out, from the roughnecks to the farmers and ranchers. DU got too political and that ruined them. Snostackerz, you have to look beyond surface with any organization and see what they are really about.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm a landowner and here is why I don't like DU. They take a piece of land and slap a 30 year easment on it that prevents basically anything being done that affects the water level. Then you get a year with lots of water (like the past two) and this conservation piece turns into a swamp that flows over into adjoining land, mine! I can't dam it, drain it, divert it, nothing. I just get to sit and watch the weeds grow. DU doesn't keep the land and spend money on upkeep and maintenance, they sell as soon as the easment is in place to the state or someone who can't afford weed control. DU comes out smelling like a rose and I get an increase of about $8 bucks an acre for weed control or flat loose those acres due to them being to wet. Get the picture?????


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

A big, deep pocket group like DU or TNC comes in and buys land. They pay top dollar, and drive up land prices. Small producers can't compete. The land comes off of local tax rolls, and it burdens the local economy. There's a problem with noxious weeds, then the high water issues Bug Guy mentioned.

CRP put 6 million acres of habitat on the ground, albeit temporary. In 70 plus years of buying dirt and making ponds - DU has only permanently protected 300,000 acres in Canada.

King of the world? I'd kill NAWCA and NAWMP outside of the Prairies to start.


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

Big Guy, get hold of your weed board and force DU to spray the weeds. They have to control the weeds, just like everyone else.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Sponsy12 said:


> Big Guy, get hold of your weed board and force DU to spray the weeds. They have to control the weeds, just like everyone else.


That's a good idea sponsy12 if DU kept the land. Unfortunately they sell almost immediately after the easement is put in. If the state buys it, who do you complain to? Most weed boards are strapped for cash as it is just spraying ditches. You normally can't even spray these wet areas with ground equipment and the weed boards rarely have money to pay for arial spraying of small acreages like the ones DU buys up. By the time ground equipment can get in there the canadian thistles or purple loosestrife or the wormwood has already set seed. If it is a private party that buys this land and they do not participate in any farm program, even the weed boards can't force someone to control weeds. If they could, I would get the weed board to force my neighbor to spray his wormwood infested pastureland. He's not in any farm programs, so guess how far that one goes. This is why I will be front and center against any of these DU land purchases in ND. Just buying land and putting an easement on it is not the same as creating habitat. They spend 1 year in the area, lock up the land for 30 years, and I get to deal with it for 29 more years. DU makes the bed and I get to sleep in it??????? No Thank You!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The weed board won't spray the land, but they should force the landowner to keep the weeds down regardless if they farm or not. We have had people who didn't control the weeds on their property and the contacted our weed board and the next week the landowners either hired someone to spray or did it my hand. You just have to push a little bit.


----------



## SnoStackerz (Jun 28, 2004)

I am awaiting a strategy that works for waterfowl from someone here, especially Mandanhouse as you can point out what doesn't work. So point out what should be happening. Give me a continental strategy for waterfowl that works then if you will please. Anyone can respond, but is there a strategy that will work out there? I try to have a big picture in mind with ducks and not try to be local or regional thinking. Anyone?


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

SnoStackerz said:


> I am awaiting a strategy that works for waterfowl from someone here, especially Mandanhouse as you can point out what doesn't work. So point out what should be happening. Give me a continental strategy for waterfowl that works then if you will please. Anyone can respond, but is there a strategy that will work out there? I try to have a big picture in mind with ducks and not try to be local or regional thinking. Anyone?


www.deltawaterfowl.org

:wink:

Check out ALUS, predator management, and hen house programs.

not to mention Delta is an open advocate for Hunters rights. not just bird watchers.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

wingaddict said:


> SnoStackerz said:
> 
> 
> > I am awaiting a strategy that works for waterfowl from someone here, especially Mandanhouse as you can point out what doesn't work. So point out what should be happening. Give me a continental strategy for waterfowl that works then if you will please. Anyone can respond, but is there a strategy that will work out there? I try to have a big picture in mind with ducks and not try to be local or regional thinking. Anyone?
> ...


I second the motion. :beer:


----------



## Mike DU (Feb 16, 2006)

Here are a few links to Google that provide facts. The numbers are a bit dated but the concept is still the same. Acres are not double counted. An acre is either conserved or its not.

http://www.ducks.org/media/conservation ... 0Acres.pdf

Measuring Waterfowl and Wetland Conservation: Counting Acres

The Bottom Line: 
"Counting acres is a useful yardstick for measuring progress toward conservation goals. No matter how acres or progress are determined, Ducks Unlimited stands as the world's leader among wetland and waterfowl conservation organizations."

How does DU measure progress toward its waterfowl conservation goals? 
• Ducks Unlimited has several measures of conservation performance, including acres conserved. We maintain a cumulative total of the acres conserved since DU started its work in 1937.

What does "acres conserved" mean?

• DU defines conserved acres as habitat that DU has protected, restored, enhanced or managed for the benefit of waterfowl. DU considers habitat conserved if it is under an agreement that lasts at least 10 years or is owned by a public agency that assures its long-term dedication to wildlife. 
• Protection can involve a range of activities, from complete protection through fee-title purchase to easements that protect waterfowl habitat values while allowing compatible or beneficial activities, such as managed and delayed grazing or hunting. 
• When DU restores or enhances land, we improve the habitat by taking direct management actions such as improving water control, plugging ditches or establishing native vegetation. Although DU often protects and restores or enhances the same land, we only count the acres once to avoid double counting. 
• Most DU work is done on land that is owned by someone else, although DU does own over 300,000 acres in North America, primarily in Canada. Accomplishments on land owned by public agencies or private landowners are counted for only the areas under specific agreement.

What does DU claim credit for in the acreage reported in annual reports and state fact sheets?

•We consider an acre conserved as one that has received protection, enhancement or restoration as a direct result of actions taken by DU.
•The number of conserved acres is updated annually to assure accuracy. For example, a large percentage of our work in Canada is done on lands owned by farmers to provide significant benefits to ducks. However, farmers often don't want to lock their lands into agreements that last forever. When agreements that are less than perpetual expire, though landowners very often maintain the conservation work, we reduce the total acreage accordingly. 
•Our conservative accounting system does not include acres that we know our work has indirectly benefited. For example, DU has been a leader in policy work, such as our advocacy for the Conservation Reserve Program (CRP) of the Farm Bill. Although the CRP has enhanced millions of acres for waterfowl, none of those significant accomplishments are counted. Similarly, each year we provide technical assistance to hundreds of landowners who manage hundreds of thousands of acres for waterfowl. Those "technical assistance" acres are tracked each year but, even though landowners often put our advice into practice and provide waterfowl benefits, we do not count those as conserved acres. In fact, DU members alone voluntarily manage hundreds of thousands of acres to benefit waterfowl that are not added to the record of DU accomplishments.

See the rest at: 
http://www.ducks.org/media/conservation ... 0Acres.pdf


----------



## Mike DU (Feb 16, 2006)

Cap and Trade

http://www.ducks.org/states/20/news/pub ... e1927.html

DU's chief executive officer discusses climate change legislation

How the climate bill relates to DU's policy work

The U.S. House of Representatives recently passed the American Clean Energy and Security Act that addresses climate change. Ducks Unlimited did not lobby for passage of that climate bill. Nor does Ducks Unlimited endorse the "cap and trade" component of the legislation. Also, we have not asked our members to call their representatives in Washington, D.C., to support it.
Over the last decade and more, DU has produced scientific documents that support similar programs that can be beneficial for waterfowl and their habitat. Like all broad reaching legislation, such programs exist in many different forms. The cap and trade provisions in the current American Clean Energy and Security Act, that is now headed for the Senate, is not in a form that we support or oppose. We are neutral on the legislation. *Although some people have accused us of supporting cap and trade in the current proposed legislation, we have not.*

As directed by the board of directors, DU has provided guidance to Congress on aspects of the bill that pertain to fish and wildlife habitat and carbon off-set programs. Our guidance pertains to waterfowl habitat, for example the wetlands for the Prairie Pothole region. This legislation does contain components that have direct benefits for North America's waterfowl. Our participation in this is aimed at expanding wetlands restoration and protection programs (our mission).
DU's participation in the public policy arena (along with emphasis on science-based decisions and focus on priority areas) is one of the critical elements in achieving our mission. As we evaluate public policies, we should assess positions and outcomes against the backdrop of our mission:

Ducks Unlimited conserves, restores and manages wetlands and associated habitats for North America's waterfowl. These habitats also benefit other wildlife and people.

Our goal in participating in this complex and politically charged dialogue is to be an advocate for waterfowl habitat and waterfowl hunters. We have engaged in the legislative process for years and we continue to be committed to engaging in public policy issues based on an objective of guiding development of these policies through the best available science.
I trust this discussion adds to our understanding of the issues and puts us all in a position to be an advocate for DU and for waterfowl habitat as we navigate this process.

-Randy Graves, Executive Vice President, Ducks Unlimited


----------



## Mike DU (Feb 16, 2006)

DU is barred from buying land in North Dakota and Saskatchewan?

WRONG. Non-Profits (such as DU) and corporations are not barred from purchasing lands in North Dakota. Land purchases by such entities must be approved by the Governor and this is an issue as the current Governor has rejected several of the last land acquisition attempts by DU. It's an old law which will likely be challenged soon.

As far as Saskatchewan it just is not true. DU owns more than 305,000 acres of land in Canada. The majority of the land DU owns in Canada is in Saskatchewan. I was just there in October and we toured a piece of property we just acquired and looked at others that were being considered for acquisition.


----------



## Mike DU (Feb 16, 2006)

*NAWMP*

NAWMP has been a tremendous success. To date, Plan joint ventures have invested $4.5 billion to protect, restore, and/or enhance 15.7 million acres of waterfowl habitat. Their projects not only advance waterfowl conservation, but make substantial contributions toward the conservation of all wetland-associated species. Additionally, the Plan joint venture concept has been upheld as the model to follow by conservationists endeavoring to address many other resource issues.

*NAWCA*

NAWCA has been a huge success for all waterfowl hunters and states both on the breeding grounds, wintering grounds and habitat in between with more than 25.4 million acres of wetlands and waterfowl habitat across North America: http://www.ducks.org/news/1967/Wetlands ... ation.html

Congress passed NAWCA to fund migratory bird habitat conservation throughout their entire North American range, and the NAWCA Council has traditionally allocated 50% of the funds for projects in the U.S., 45% FOR PROJECTS IN CANADA, (70% of these funds are spent in on the Canadian Prairie Pothole Region) and 5% for projects in Mexico.

Furthermore, NAWCA's portion of the federal excise taxes may only be used to fund projects in the U.S. Coastal Zone. These Coastal funds have made up 35% of the 50% of NAWCA funds awarded to U.S. projects to 2004. The Council cannot elect to use Coastal funds to support more projects in North Dakota or other states of the Prairie Pothole Region

Wetland habitat is at risk across North America. Ducks Unlimited is proud to be one of the thousands of partners that have contributed to the success of the program


----------



## Mike DU (Feb 16, 2006)

New NAWCA projects announced, support still needed for future conservation

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Migratory Bird Conservation Commission approved a slate of North American Wetlands Conservation Act (NAWCA) projects recently that will conserve more than 135,000 acres of habitat through 20 projects. The projects leveraged over $74 million in partner contributions for $19.5 million in grants from the federal government-a better than 3:1 ratio of partner dollars to federal grants.

Ducks Unlimited is the grantee or partner for 14 of the projects, which are located in several states, including South Dakota, Colorado, Idaho, Nebraska, California, Arkansas, Mississippi, Louisiana and Texas. Projects like these contribute to the millions of acres NAWCA has conserved and restored across the continent for more than 20 years.

See Latest Grants http://www.fws.gov/birdhabitat/grants/N ... March.shtm

Congress is currently discussing the budget for the 2011 fiscal year, including funding for NAWCA. Ducks Unlimited members and supporters can contact their members of Congress to urge them to support funding NAWCA at the highest practical level for next year, and ensure that projects like these continue to put habitat on the ground for the ducks.

Contact your state Representatives and Senators at the link below http://www.ducks.org/Conservation/Gover ... cyNews2-12

It only takes a minute to help secure the future of wetland and waterfowl habitat.


----------



## Mike DU (Feb 16, 2006)

WRP is a federal program.
DU is reimbursed for all expenses. DU dollars are not expended on WRP programs See below.

Wetland Reserve Program
(WRP)

The Bottom Line:
"Thousands of landowners, with the assistance of the Wetland Reserve Program administered by the U.S. Department of Agriculture, have voluntarily restored over 1, 275,000 acres of wetlands and associated habitats on their lands across the United States."

Program Background:

• The Wetland Reserve Program, or WRP, is a voluntary, incentive-based conservation program authorized by the "Farm Bill."
• The program provides financial and technical assistance to landowners desiring to restore and conserve wetlands on their property.
• Landowners provide the government with either a perpetual or 30-year conservation easement on the affected lands. In a minority of cases, the landowner enters into a shorter term management agreement. The easements
are attached to the deed and remain with the land and future owners.
• The private landowner retains ownership of all rights except those specifically related to wetland functions and values covered by the easement. The landowner controls access to the land (except that granted to the government for easement administration), and makes all decisions about hunting and other uses of the land.
• The U.S. Department of Agriculture's (USDA) Natural Resources Conservation Service (NRCS) manages the program.
• Congress provides a budget for WRP with the goal of restoring 250,000 acres annually, up to a total of 2,275,000 acres The program currently has over 1,275,000 acres enrolled.
• Landowners with eligible lands compete for the limited financial assistance available each year. In fiscal year 2002, landowners enrolled 250,000 acres in the program but almost 500,000 acres were excluded due to insufficient WRP funds.
• Each state's NRCS office is solely responsible for selection of the lands that are enrolled in the program.
• For more detail about the WRP and the financial and technical assistance it offers for wetlands restoration and conservation, visit the USDA's website at www.nrcs.usda.gov/programs/wrp/.

*Ducks Unlimited's Role in the WRP:*

• DU has long worked with legislators and agency representatives to develop and authorize this program, and to help insure it receives as much funding as possible each year.
• Across the country, DU has restored hundreds of thousands of acres of wetlands for the program because of our recognized expertise in wetland conservation.
• In partnership with the NRCS on many WRP projects, DU designs levees and water control structures to restore hydrology, develops plans for restoring vegetation and other habitat characteristics and oversees the restoration work.
• DU is fully reimbursed by NRCS for all design and restoration work.
• DU does not exercise any management control over lands in WRP, including access for hunting or other purposes.
• DU's primary interest is to insure that these wetland conservation projects are designed and restored to best provide wetlands functions and values for waterfowl and other wildlife while meeting overall program requirements and landowners' desires.

Importance of the WRP to Waterfowl:

• The WRP has worked with thousands of landowners to restore over 1,275,000 acres of wetlands across the country.
• In the Mississippi Alluvial Valley, an internationally-important region for waterfowl, the WRP has conserved and restored over 400,000 acres of land in the three states of Arkansas, Louisiana and Mississippi alone. However, these states have lost over 20,000,000 acres, or 57%, of their wetlands, so there is still much to do!
• The WRP is a critically important tool with which DU, USDA, private landowners and other program partners are able to restore, manage and conserve wetlands across the nation. Many more landowners than can be funded desire to conserve wetlands through the WRP. It is vital that support for this program be maintained and expanded to benefit waterfowl and waterfowl hunting.


----------



## Mike DU (Feb 16, 2006)

_"DU is NOT a hunting organization_."

Have you been to our Nationoal Headquarters? have you read our magazine. I doubt you'll see more dead animals and hunting gear anywhere else.

Have you visited or seen the DU website and its sections on hunting http://www.ducks.org/Hunting/HuntingHom ... inued.html including a resolution in support of hunting? Check it out.

A few facts. Google if you would like...

•	DU was founded by a group of waterfowl hunters 70 years ago, and today >90 percent of DU members are hunters.

•	DU consistently ranks among the top five private gun buyers in the United States. During the past five years, DU has sold an average of 15,000 guns annually at fundraising events nationwide. Proceeds from the sale of these guns raised approximately $6.7 million each year for wetland conservation.

•	Since 1973, more than 433,000 guns have been sold through DU's fundraising event system, bringing in total revenue of nearly $152 million for DU conservation programs.

•	The community of Ducks Unlimited supporters has spurred a unique lifestyle that revolves around a passion for waterfowl hunting and other outdoor activities.

•	Ducks Unlimited celebrates the hunting lifestyle and explores the role of hunters in conservation through its flagship magazine, its award-winning weekly Hunting TV show, its daily radio show, its nationally recognized web site, and other communications vehicles.

•	Go to our website and enter the word "hunting" in the search function. You will notice that the word hunting is mentioned 1,995 times on the DU website!

*Ducks Unlimited, Inc. Resolution
Hunting Position Statement
Passed by DU, Inc. Board of Directors on May 24, 2001*
RESOLVED, that the Board of Directors adopts the following statement as the Ducks Unlimited, Inc. position on waterfowl hunting:

"Ducks Unlimited, Inc. is a North American habitat conservation organization, conserving wetlands and associated habitats for the benefit of waterfowl, with subsequent benefits to other wildlife and people. Ducks Unlimited, Inc. was founded in 1937 by sportsmen, who recognized that conserving wetlands helps to ensure the future of waterfowl populations. Today Ducks Unlimited, Inc. is strongly supported by both hunters and non-hunters who recognize the many benefits associated with our habitat conservation program.

Ducks Unlimited, Inc. supports the sustainable use and harvest of renewable resources based on sound science. We support waterfowl hunting, when conducted in an ethical and sustainable manner, as a legitimate and acceptable use of a renewable resource.

Ducks Unlimited, Inc. does not direct its resources toward the influence of firearm or hunting legislation unless the legislation is clearly and directly related to waterfowl habitat conservation."


----------



## Mike DU (Feb 16, 2006)

Speaking of hunting.,...I am heading to a DU Waterfowl Hunters Party/Crawfish boil to revel about the season and hunting with 500 of Memphis's most dedicated waterfowl hunters. Hope this information help shed some light on the truth/facts.

Good Hunting!


----------



## SnoStackerz (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks Mike DU. Good stuff. Maybe DU isn't WORTHLESS to ducks afterall?


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank You Mike for clarrifying some of these acusations, I do belong to DU and also Minnesota Waterfowl Assc. ,I see alot of projects in my area that have been funded thru both DU and MWA and I will continue to support both,,,,,,because I believe they are making a difference,,,


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

With all of that you didn't seem to mention swampbuster, so you agree that DU ****** off a ton of farmers, hence making DU an anti-farming organization.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Mike DU said:


> DU is barred from buying land in North Dakota and Saskatchewan?
> 
> WRONG. Non-Profits (such as DU) and corporations are not barred from purchasing lands in North Dakota. Land purchases by such entities must be approved by the Governor and this is an issue as the current Governor has rejected several of the last land acquisition attempts by DU. It's an old law which will likely be challenged soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## hntdux (Dec 29, 2006)

Thank you Mike...


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Mike, that was alot of information with a lot of numbers. Perhaps you can clarify a couple things. Under the acres counted double section it's stated DU has conserved 11,259,529 acres total in North America. 6,288,036 in Canada alone, then a little further it states there are conservation acres totaling over 10 million thru agreements with First Nation, and other entities in Canada?????? So how many acres in Canada are there?

Under the WRP program there are 1,275,000 acres conserved
under NAWMP program there are 15,700,000 acres conserved
under NAWCA program there are 25,400,000 acres conserved

By your figures under the above 3 programs there are roughly 42.5 million DU approved acres conserved. Are your 11.2 million acres conserved in NA counted seperately as well? If they are it is a cumulative total of over 53 million acres that have been conserved under DU approved programs, plus additional millions of CRP acres, yet you want to overturn a law here in ND because a few hundred acres are not able to be purchased and owned by DU. Again I ask, how many acres are enough? Could you please provide a number of the total acres DU currently owns?


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Mike, Answer me this question please. How does DU maintain these millions of acres that they have "conserved"? When did you take your last trip to perform weed control on a DU property? When was the last time you performed some kind of engineering project to address damage to neighboring properties due to water issues? I'm sure you keep close watch in Tennessee, but I live in ND.

Of course DU supports WRP. They can lock acres up and it doesn't cost DU a dime. They purchase land, put it into the program (which pays DU just like any other landowner, the sign up fee), they then get their money back out of the land by selling it to another party, then they skip away to repeat the process somewhere else. Meanwhile everyone around that property is left to deal with the results. As WRP is a federal program, it protects DU from any litigation or liability that could arise later. Meaning that if any neighboring landowner has problems due to DU's initial actions, they fight the Feds, not DU.

No matter how many numbers you throw out there, actions speak louder than words. I will oppose any DU land aquisitions in ND as long as this type of "land management" continues.

I hope you enjoy your party with your friends.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Bug Guy, you should tile your land next to the DU land. :rollin: :rollin: And spray on a very windy day.


----------



## chiben16 (Apr 24, 2010)

Blizzard can cause one thousand seven hundred damages Buy WOW Gold per second, the role of cover virtually occupy half the space. It will slowly move three hundred degrees around the field, somewhat is WOW Gold similar to the red light of Ke Suen. Before two seconds the blizzard's effects play a role, there will be a separate iceicle fall that reminds you of the whereabouts of its starting point in WOW. After two point ten, the head of blizzard was added a layer of some faint blue fog, BBBB and WOW Gold sale it is not difficult to hide and must be reflected rapidly Metin2 Gold.

Send plus deceleration plus super Austria storms will Aion Gold, Cheap WOW Gold, Aion Power Leveling and Aion Kinah send all players to the middle of the room, slow release group deceleration, and began singing super Austrian explosion in WOW. After ten seconds, causing nine thousand to eleven thousand Arcane damages to all players within thirty yards. You should pay attention to the room only has a radius of thirty five Lotro Gold, Metin2 Yang.

The only solution is to move against the wall within ten seconds. If you respond fast enough, running to the edge as soon as Buy WOW Gold, AAAA just be sent, even if there the deceleration effect is completely lifted in time in WOW. It is a skill that can be deal with very easily, try not to put your refrigerator, Invincible and other emergency measures waste there. The only trouble spot is bound to live by frost, so that treatment should pay attention to give priority to dispel effect.

Fire ring can cast magic for five seconds and randomly act on three players in WOW. There are no other persons nearby, it will not have any effect. If there is someone in his vicinity within five to eight yards, it will produce a fire ring that can continuous for fifteen seconds in its ground. Any attempt to cross it, enter or run out conduct would lead to an explosion and cause three to four thousand fire damages to everyone of all those present. Therefore, when Shade of Aran cast the skill, everyone should be stopped immediately not move, even in blizzard inside, WOW Power Leveling or Kaufen WOW Gold show the fire ring, perhaps he has launched.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I am a supporter of Swampbuster. Why should my tax dollars go to a farmer so he can drain wetlands and plant more grain? I am subsidizing the destruction of waterfowling and flooding of downstream towns.AS far as turning farmers that are draining illeaglly much of that is done by other farmers.The farmers on the upperend of the watershed are draining it down to the guys below, flooding their land. You live in a dream world if you think all farmers get along and dont dump on the guy next door to them.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I fully understand that not all farmers like each other. Come to the elevator and watch during soybean harvest. :eyeroll:


----------

